# Marc, how was your ride?



## marcski (Sep 15, 2009)

>>??


----------



## Marc (Sep 17, 2009)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/63276-petersburg-300k-trip-report-sorry-no-pics.html#post461506

I stopped being lazy and wrote something


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2009)

Marc said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/63276-petersburg-300k-trip-report-sorry-no-pics.html#post461506
> 
> I stopped being lazy and wrote something



After a ride like that I think you earned the right to be lazy.


----------

